# Gail Zamora



## tenchi (Dec 10, 2018)

Does anyone have any experiences with her or has bought a poodle from her? She seems to have great poodles.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you use the search function to search for her name, you will find a few older posts by people who have dogs from her.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Thank you.

I went to her website and read the article. Oh my, I had no idea. I did not realize poodles came in different "types". I would gladly get a puppy from her, but I am in Michigan.


----------



## pookiethepoodle (9 mo ago)

I did a lot of research and finally decided to call Gail and reserve a toy poodle puppy. She’s very lovely, passionate about poodles, and trustworthy. I drove 7 hours north to Grass Valley to pick up my baby boy and am so happy with him!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

pookiethepoodle said:


> I did a lot of research and finally decided to call Gail and reserve a toy poodle puppy. She’s very lovely, passionate about poodles, and trustworthy. I drove 7 hours north to Grass Valley to pick up my baby boy and am so happy with him!
> View attachment 491571


Welcome! The member who started this thread hasn’t been back in a few years. Head on over to Member Introductions to introduce yourself and Pookie.


----------

